# Arctic Snow Plow Headlight Wiring Help



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

So I wired up my truck the other day for the light system for the plow.  On the truck side everything works fine, as soon as I flip the switch for the plow lights my high beam indicator comes on in the truck and the plow lights turn on. But I am pretty sure its the plows high beams that are on because they seem to be pointed higher up. If I try to turn the high beam indicator off on the truck side then the indicator goes off and the plow lights turn off. Is this right? Or should I have high and low beams on the plow? The plow lights seem to have a 3 prongs on the back and its a sealed headlight so I cant see if there is 2 fillaments. All the fuses are good on the truck. Wiring problem at the 12-pole switch? The diagrams are very vague and the switch came with no paper work or even a which side is up. Its a 2001 Silverado 1500 with quick link 2 arctic plow with seperate drivers and passenger side wiring going to a 12-pole switch. Thanks for any help or insite.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Edit: The high beam indicator on the truck stays on no matter what. Here is my switch wiring and what I did.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

and thats why i hate buying used equipment... you never know whats going on with it and how F'd up it is... Hope you can figure it out...

I'll have a wicked nice truck for sale for you in the spring.....


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

good chance you have the wrong headlight adaptors

should be this one
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/767054.pdf


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I went down to the arctic dealer here and bought the adapter kit, came home to install it and it was the wrong kit (for a different year truck). So I went back and then they gave me the right kit (told them the part number I needed)


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

so did it work with the right kit?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the 767054 kit installed with the plugs inverted and this post is the result.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

why are the plugs inverted, you are probably picking up the ground on the wrong leg then and sending a false signal.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

One plug has purple orange, and the other yellow orange. I am assuming that orange is the ground wire. The kit told me to invert the plugs and if I don't it will be getting signal from the orange wire. Will it cause damage to plug it in normally?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I found the problem. Turns out a break in the plow light wire, on both sides... Reconnected them and all is good now. Thanks Crash935 for the replies in trying to help.


----------

